# :( all of his tail feathers are gone.



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

Tally looks like a little duckling now, all of his tail feathers are gone, he is currently molting for the first time and has like one feather left and it's broken and hanging half way down. 

How long does it normaly take to grow back in?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The tail feathers will start growing back right away. It takes maybe a month for a long tail feather to finish growing in.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I feel your pain. Kona is a big klutz and only has one ratty tail feather left. He looks so goofy. So he will have them back in a month? Yay!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

What time of the year does this happen ?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Bubba bird said:


> What time of the year does this happen ?


A bird doesn't naturally lose all its tail feathers at the same time--losing all the tail feathers is either caused by breaking them all through clumsiness, or from someone pulling them out. So there isn't really a 'time of year'. Birds do lose their tail feathers during a molt, but generally only a couple at a time. Molting times vary.


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah bubba has a few broken and they look ruffled but she isn't the most gracious birds lol when she turns around in her cage etc lol


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Peeka's feathers are coming out too! Currently 3 long feathers came out  He is only 3 months is this age too early for moulting?


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

aquaabby13 said:


> Peeka's feathers are coming out too! Currently 3 long feathers came out  He is only 3 months is this age too early for moulting?


Maya's around 3 months and she's molting too. I don't think it's too unusual


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine look kinda rough, so maybe that's what's going on. Seeing the vet in a week so maybe he can tell me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't worry 
She'll be beautiful again
Hopes are with u


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin has only had a tail for the last month or so. S wing clip was so bad that he kept breaking all of his tail feathers while trying to fly and them plummeting to the ground. He has his flight feathers back now, and is learning to land and manouver so much better. He looks like a real bird now with his flight feathers and tail feathers!


----------

